
Facebook may benefit adult mental health - msoad
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325664.php
======
ohiovr
"May" benefit is loaded, as mental health issues are exploding everywhere near
where I live. We didn't have social media 20 years ago and we did not have
this problem as badly then as now. I don't know if it is truly to blame but
what good does it do for your mental health having want pumped into your head?

If you want to contact your family and friends send them an email to get their
phone number and then call them.

